
Who Signs Up to Fight? Makeup of U.S. Recruits Shows Glaring Disparity - johnny313
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/10/us/military-enlistment.html
======
killjoywashere
As usual, the HN crowd is comfortably outside the impact zone of military
recruiting and despite being submitted multiple times, the basic
responsibilities of citizenship command no discussion.

